# My New Golf Blog - twenty2scratch.com



## twenty2scratch (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on here so dont go nuts if this is the wrong place - just let me know and i'll move it.

anyway....

Since December I have been documenting my personal journey from a handicap of 20.1 to hopefully being a scratch golfer.  No time limit set.  I have hired a PGA Tour coach, Damian Taylor, got myself a gym programme and dedicating early morning sessions to getting it done.  Changing course to be closer to home (hope to be joining Prestbury in Cheshire)...basically everything I can think of. 

Would be really grateful for you to check out my site - twenty2scratch.com and be in touch on social media...

Instagram - Twenty2Scratch
Twitter - @twenty2scratch
Facebook - Twenty2Scratch

Thanks everyone!

Tam


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck, if you are any older than about mid teens you have probably missed the boat but no harm in trying   :thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 18, 2017)

Surely you can become scratch at any age ... what boat has he missed? All he states is the desire to be become scratch.


----------



## Junior (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck.  Prestbury is a good course.  I see you were at Mere, has the new hotel had an impact on membership there ?


----------



## Curls (Jan 18, 2017)

Good man Tam, it's an incredible challenge but one you sound dedicated to. It's early doors in the season and you may have a lot of work to do, but one piece of unqualified, unsolicited advice is not to burn out or get injured. I know someone tried this recently and had to pack it in because the constant club banging off range mats gave him an injury of some sort. No one knows whether you can get there or not, but the main thing is that you enjoy the journey - keep us updated!

ne:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2017)

BTatHome said:



			Surely you can become scratch at any age ... what boat has he missed? All he states is the desire to be become scratch.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can but the earlier you start the easier it is. I didn't say he couldn't do it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2017)

Use the time you would have blogging to do some practice imo.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2017)

I've followed you on twitter and read a couple of your blogs. Really interesting.

Good luck. Its going to be a tough road. 

my advice would be get out and play as many opens/other course as you can. playing other courses helps so much (+ i dont think someone should call themselves a scratch golfer if they dont leave their home course)


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 18, 2017)

This is a really good blog. It will be a miracle if you do it, but we are all cheering you on. Good luck!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 18, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Use the time you would have blogging to do some practice imo.
		
Click to expand...

This.

It's like the whole "Quest for The Open" stuff. If all the time that was spent filming, editing and planning videos was instead spent on practice, they'd give themselves a MUCH better chance of actually qualifying.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			This.

It's like the whole "Quest for The Open" stuff. If all the time that was spent filming, editing and planning videos was instead spent on practice, they'd give themselves a MUCH better chance of actually qualifying.
		
Click to expand...

You can write a blog entry while sat in your office on a lunch break or whatever though. Whereas he might not be able to get a driving range on his lunch break. Or you can write a blog entry at like, midnight when most driving ranges will be closed.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			You can write a blog entry while sat in your office on a lunch break or whatever though. Whereas he might not be able to get a driving range on his lunch break. Or you can write a blog entry at like, midnight when most driving ranges will be closed.
		
Click to expand...


Putt, chip, review your video footage.... go for a run, and so on.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 18, 2017)

Good action for an 18 hcap &#128077;

Good luck


----------



## dufferman (Jan 18, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Putt, chip, review your video footage.... go for a run, and so on.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you'd burn out that way? Eat sleep and breathe golf, you'll either over do it and injure yourself, or get so sick of it you'll stop playing. Even the pros take time out to enjoy life outside of golf...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 18, 2017)

dufferman said:



			Surely you'd burn out that way? Eat sleep and breathe golf, you'll either over do it and injure yourself, or get so sick of it you'll stop playing. Even the pros take time out to enjoy life outside of golf...
		
Click to expand...


Tiger says you have to get your reps in.

I duno, just not sure how writing a blog about it helps? Are you doing it for you or are you doing it so you can tell random strangers in a blog. For sure the world is getting very into the latter.


----------



## turkish (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck with this I will be eagerly watching as it really is the holy grail for us amateurs!!!

Don't listen to the naysayers.... can I ask home much you practice? every day? how many hours? Also how many times do you hit the gym?

I really wish I could dedicate to spending every day practicing but already get it in the ear enough from HID for my 2-3 days a week either practicing or playing.... I do try and top that up with putting in the house a couple of sessions a week on my welling putt matt which I would recommend.

Good luck with it I am guessing there will be a lot that gets in your way though as from your blog you have a family and job so it is stacked against you but that (and the blog) should just make you more determined


----------



## Scozzy (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck! I'm pretty sure if I didn't have to work I could easily spend a couple of hrs a day at the course and be blissfully happy! Keep fighting the good fight and get there in the end.


----------



## twenty2scratch (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.   Dont worry I dont do loads of practice videos as you can see from my social media and blog.  Just the odd one done by the coach - not me.   Quick photo here and there that goes onto the phone then when I am at home later on the sofa I stick it all together and put a post out.

Mere is a great setup but I wanted a grass driving range and Prestbury is only 5 mins from me.  I had my interview before Christmas so fingers crossed - I will stick a post out if I get in!   The hotel doesnt really effect Mere but it is a busy place generally with functions and weddings.  Parking can be a problem.  

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 18, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Tiger says you have to get your reps in.

I duno, just not sure how writing a blog about it helps? Are you doing it for you or are you doing it so you can tell random strangers in a blog. For sure the world is getting very into the latter.
		
Click to expand...

Suppose it's a another way to keep yourself motivated if you have followers that you don't want to fail in front of. But getting from over 20 to scratch would take some length of time unless you are dedicating all your time to golf, getting from 20 to single figures maybe not too long but I would of thought getting from single figures down to scratch would be the hard part and it will be difficult to keep followers interested for that length of time.


----------



## dufferman (Jan 18, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Tiger says you have to get your reps in.

I duno, just not sure how writing a blog about it helps? Are you doing it for you or are you doing it so you can tell random strangers in a blog. For sure the world is getting very into the latter.
		
Click to expand...

Why does it matter? If people are interested they'll read it... if not...? It's just the same as Rickie Fowler using Social Media to film his holiday with Speith etc last April.


----------



## chip barm (Jan 18, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			I duno, just not sure how writing a blog about it helps? Are you doing it for you or are you doing it so you can tell random strangers in a blog.
		
Click to expand...

the '_i played today..._' thread seems quite popular. people like reading how other people are getting on.


----------



## karlcole (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi mate is the website working im having issues with it loading. looking forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 18, 2017)

twenty2scratch said:



			Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on here so dont go nuts if this is the wrong place - just let me know and i'll move it.

anyway....

Since December I have been documenting my personal journey from a handicap of 20.1 to hopefully being a scratch golfer.  No time limit set.  I have hired a PGA Tour coach, Damian Taylor, got myself a gym programme and dedicating early morning sessions to getting it done.  Changing course to be closer to home (hope to be joining Prestbury in Cheshire)...basically everything I can think of. 

Would be really grateful for you to check out my site - twenty2scratch.com and be in touch on social media...

Instagram - Twenty2Scratch
Twitter - @twenty2scratch
Facebook - Twenty2Scratch

Thanks everyone!

Tam
		
Click to expand...


Another one and another one

So you play golf and you want to be Scratch, so that puts you in a group of a few million 
Why should we particularly care?  I cannot understand why anyone would follow a random bloke doing what 60million golfers are currently or have currently tried to do.

I am personally beyond bored with these daft attempts that are nothing more than an exercise in failure whilst asking for attention.
 How about you get to scratch, document it and then publish how you go there, actually i know the answer, you want a bit of a following on social media for some reason and your look at me factor is strong.  It will take years to get done and the odds are around 250 to 1 and most that do get there take up the game young and are cat 1 in their early to mid teens.

It is X FACTOR syndrome, i may not be good simon but i will work really hard and get there

How about my blog

I am going to become PLUS 10 follow my progress at plus10cosscratchsucks.com i will be writing about it, trying to get onto courses free, hoping to score some equipment gratis and will ultimately tell you why i failed, just be clear it is all about what i plan to do and it has nothing to do with actual achievements, p.s. i am not special in anyway i just want the attention.. follow me on my journey even though you are on your own


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 18, 2017)

dufferman said:



			Surely you'd burn out that way? Eat sleep and breathe golf, you'll either over do it and injure yourself, or get so sick of it you'll stop playing. Even the pros take time out to enjoy life outside of golf...
		
Click to expand...






People always seem to assume that it comes easy to high achievers, there is always a **** load of work going on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			Another one and another one

So you play golf and you want to be Scratch, so that puts you in a group of a few million 
Why should we particularly care?
I am personally beyond bored with these daft attempts that are nothing more than an exercise in failure whilst asking for attention

It is X FACTOR syndrome, i may not be good simon but i will work really hard and get there

How about my blog

I am going to become PLUS 10 follow my progress at plus10cosscratchsucks.com i will be writing about it, trying to get onto courses free, hoping to score some equipment gratis and will ultimately tell you why i failed, just be clear it is all about what i plan to do and it has nothing to do with actual achievements, p.s. i am not special in anyway i just want the attention.. follow me on my journey even though you are on your own
		
Click to expand...

Then don't read the blog 

Every year there is people creating blogs and using them as a motivation tool - in fairness most don't actually make their aims but there should be nothing stopping them documenting it and who knows a tip may appear on the blog that someone could find useful or a Pro that is recommended or a club etc etc .

If you have no interest then just don't read the blog - I'm guessing you aren't bored as you took the effort to post a response - guess ignoring the post would have succeeded in showing you don't care as opposed to now telling everyone you don't care ( guess you now are no better than the person starting the blog in wanting everyone to know your thoughts )


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then don't read the blog 

Every year there is people creating blogs and using them as a motivation tool - in fairness most don't actually make their aims but there should be nothing stopping them documenting it and who knows a tip may appear on the blog that someone could find useful or a Pro that is recommended or a club etc etc .

If you have no interest then just don't read the blog - I'm guessing you aren't bored as you took the effort to post a response - guess ignoring the post would have succeeded in showing you don't care as opposed to now telling everyone you don't care ( guess you now are no better than the person starting the blog in wanting everyone to know your thoughts )
		
Click to expand...


I am not after a following, i am simply baffled by the notion that anyone should care, the LOOK AT ME SYNDROME annoys me.
ACHIEVE SOMETHING then people will look, having a BIG AIM who the fk cares, anyone can have a target, it is meaningless without hitting it and these hacker to scratch people never get close and you see them a year later saying shot 90 today, think my putting let me down

A 5 handicapper trying to get to scratch is a big big thing to get done, a 20 handicapper it is like saying i went for my first ever jog at aged 40 last week and plan to run in the next olympics follow my progress as i fail massively

Liverpoolphil, you do a lot of guessing, you guess wrong


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			I am not after a following, i am simply baffled by the notion that anyone should care, the LOOK AT ME SYNDROME annoys me.
ACHIEVE SOMETHING then people will look, having a BIG AIM who the fk cares!
		
Click to expand...

You're a barrel of joy aren't you Nonobmad! 

You're posting on a forum so you are actively participating in what you claim to hate. if you don't care - why 'contribute'? (I've put 'contribute' because all you actually seem to do is troll.)


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 18, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			You're a barrel of joy aren't you Nonobmad! 

You're posting on a forum so you are actively participating in what you claim to hate. if you don't care - why 'contribute'? (I've put 'contribute' because all you actually seem to do is troll.)
		
Click to expand...


Is it mandatory to see something you have seen 50 times before, watched people extract sponsorship, fail massively and say GREAT here is number 51, lets all follow this guy and enjoy the journey with him

Anyway, i am about to start my blog on climbing Everest without O2 as i just climbed the local 800foot hill


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



View attachment 21749



People always seem to assume that it comes easy to high achievers, there is always a **** load of work going on
		
Click to expand...

Do you believe what you have posted imo that's utter rubbish,he might do a few of those things daily but it all adds up to bs as no-one plays 9 holes in an hour


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 18, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Do you believe what you have posted imo that's utter rubbish,he might do a few of those things daily but it all adds up to bs as no-one plays 9 holes in an hour
		
Click to expand...

Plays by himself, driven round in a cart, you think it is hard to play 9 holes in around an hour, it may take 55 mins 70 mins but being driven in a cart and playing as a single that is easy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2017)

This thread suddenly got interesting


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2017)

drive4show said:



			This thread suddenly got interesting  

Click to expand...

Took longer than i thought TBH!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			I am not after a following, i am simply baffled by the notion that anyone should care, the LOOK AT ME SYNDROME annoys me.
ACHIEVE SOMETHING then people will look, having a BIG AIM who the fk cares, anyone can have a target, it is meaningless without hitting it and these hacker to scratch people never get close and you see them a year later saying shot 90 today, think my putting let me down

A 5 handicapper trying to get to scratch is a big big thing to get done, a 20 handicapper it is like saying i went for my first ever jog at aged 40 last week and plan to run in the next olympics follow my progress as i fail massively

Liverpoolphil, you do a lot of guessing, you guess wrong
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back 351Driver - :thup:

There is a simple solution to your problem - don't read the thread and don't read the blog. Then you won't get angry of nothing


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			Plays by himself, driven round in a cart, you think it is hard to play 9 holes in around an hour, it may take 55 mins 70 mins but being driven in a cart and playing as a single that is easy
		
Click to expand...

Of course he could but I bet he doesn't Pro's take ages to do most things and analyse everything.

I know what your saying about blogs though it is usually a want of attention but as has been said you don't need to follow.

I used to follow a guy on here also I think his quest was single figures from a 12 handicap,i believe he has been going for a few years and keeps a really good blog,lots of stories and pictures and its really well laid out,in fact he's doing really well he is up to 14 now.


----------



## turkish (Jan 18, 2017)

Pahahahahahahaha ooh the irony of nobadnomads MULTIPLE posts on this thread


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 18, 2017)

turkish said:



			Pahahahahahahaha ooh the irony of nobadnomads MULTIPLE posts on this thread
		
Click to expand...

Not irony, it is called replying


----------



## dufferman (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



View attachment 21749



People always seem to assume that it comes easy to high achievers, there is always a **** load of work going on
		
Click to expand...

HA! Plays 9 holes in an hour!

Mate, you must be getting paid the wind ups you're coming up with on here.


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 18, 2017)

dufferman said:



			HA! Plays 9 holes in an hour!

Mate, you must be getting paid the wind ups you're coming up with on here.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly it is not exactly 60mins.. he putts, plays 9 then eats lunch, the 9 is approx an hour 

You do realise carts can go at full running pace and he is only jumping out, hitting his shot then moving to the green...


----------



## dufferman (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			Clearly it is not exactly 60mins.. he putts, plays 9 then eats lunch, the 9 is approx an hour 

You do realise carts can go at full running pace and he is only jumping out, hitting his shot then moving to the green...
		
Click to expand...

So Tiger Woods, the top golfer for a decade, doesn't take 3 or 4 shots from one location, doesn't choose 3 or 4 locations around a green to chip from, or hit 2 or 3 drives off a tee when "practicing"... he jumps in a buggy, on his own, with no caddy or coach, he smashes one off the 1st, then BOMBS down the fairway to the his approach. Knocks it on the green 4 ft from the pin, taps in the birdie and FLIES off to the next hole cos in an hour he has to be off the course.

I can clearly see how he got to world number one.


----------



## turkish (Jan 18, 2017)

post count: 7 :whoo:


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 18, 2017)

dufferman said:



			So Tiger Woods, the top golfer for a decade, doesn't take 3 or 4 shots from one location, doesn't choose 3 or 4 locations around a green to chip from, or hit 2 or 3 drives off a tee when "practicing"... he jumps in a buggy, on his own, with no caddy or coach, he smashes one off the 1st, then BOMBS down the fairway to the his approach. Knocks it on the green 4 ft from the pin, taps in the birdie and FLIES off to the next hole cos in an hour he has to be off the course.

I can clearly see how he got to world number one.
		
Click to expand...


Why would he take 4 shots from each location on his off weeks at his home course?


----------



## Snelly (Jan 18, 2017)

turkish said:



			post count: 7 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sheep count - 5.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'd agree, these hacker to hero blogs are pretty tedious stuff.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 18, 2017)

To the OP, I would say that if you are off 18 now and you have a full time job and a young family then your chances of achieving your goal of scratch golf are very slim indeed.   Getting to Category 1 would be unlikely in my view and the distance from 5 to 0 is about the same as 18 to 5, if not harder. 

Good luck with it.  

In terms of the replies, I also think you'd be better off keeping your powder dry until you've got close to your goal (never then!).   I know someone well who said after taking golf up, he'd be off single figures within a year.  He was a fabulous sportsman, representing England for many years in his chosen pursuit and felt that his innate understanding of sporting excellence would give him a fast track to good golf.  

If anything, he has got worse over the past two years, is now off 17, is painfully slow, obsessed with technical swing thoughts and has as much chance of single figure golf as you do of reaching scratch.   Sod all.


----------



## dufferman (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			Why would he take 4 shots from each location on his off weeks at his home course?
		
Click to expand...

No, you're right. You don't need to practice flop shots, pitches, chips, breaking putts, draws, fades, etc on your HOME course. Just on AWAY courses!


----------



## turkish (Jan 18, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Sheep count - 5.
		
Click to expand...

 hehe :ears:


----------



## user2010 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			Another one and another one

So you play golf and you want to be Scratch, so that puts you in a group of a few million 
Why should we particularly care?  I cannot understand why anyone would follow a random bloke doing what 60million golfers are currently or have currently tried to do.

I am personally beyond bored with these daft attempts that are nothing more than an exercise in failure whilst asking for attention.
 How about you get to scratch, document it and then publish how you go there, actually i know the answer, you want a bit of a following on social media for some reason and your look at me factor is strong.  It will take years to get done and the odds are around 250 to 1 and most that do get there take up the game young and are cat 1 in their early to mid teens.

It is X FACTOR syndrome, i may not be good simon but i will work really hard and get there

How about my blog

I am going to become PLUS 10 follow my progress at plus10cosscratchsucks.com i will be writing about it, trying to get onto courses free, hoping to score some equipment gratis and will ultimately tell you why i failed, just be clear it is all about what i plan to do and it has nothing to do with actual achievements, p.s. i am not special in anyway i just want the attention.. follow me on my journey even though you are on your own
		
Click to expand...




+1 :thup::thup:
I agree Nomad, it`s this culture of "look at me, I`m brilliant". You just have to watch Jeremy Kyle for 30 seconds and see some of the pond life on there to realise some people have no pride anymore and want their "15 minutes of fame" however foolish they look.


----------



## hovis (Jan 18, 2017)

going to be mr grump here but why do i want to read about someone practicing and getting a cut?   boring stuff really.   

maybe its because I've had it to my back teeth with blogs of "watch me get down to 6% body fat". i feel like posting "good luck but i dont care"


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			Is it mandatory to see something you have seen 50 times before, watched people extract sponsorship, fail massively and say GREAT here is number 51, lets all follow this guy and enjoy the journey with him

Anyway, i am about to start my blog on climbing Everest without O2 as i just climbed the local 800foot hill
		
Click to expand...


32 posts into a forum and you try and push someone away who has just joined.
I personally enjoy reading about people's efforts to improve at golf, most of us (clearly not you as you sound like a bit of a c*ck) are in this together with one common goal - to get better. 

If you don't want to read it then don't read it, it's like telling someone who starts their own business - it's been done before. 

The ironic thing is, you've commented more times on this thread than anyone else. A forum is about discussion and encouragement. If it doesn't suit you leave.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			+1 :thup::thup:
I agree Nomad, it`s this culture of "look at me, I`m brilliant". You just have to watch Jeremy Kyle for 30 seconds and see some of the pond life on there to realise some people have no pride anymore and want their "15 minutes of fame" however foolish they look.
		
Click to expand...

Where has he said look at me I'm brilliant? He's just got cut to 17, and has asked to some support. Has he asked for sponsorship? No. Financial contribution? No.

get off your high horse, people have a choice about what they do with their lives.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Welcome back 351Driver - :thup:

There is a simple solution to your problem - don't read the thread and don't read the blog. Then you won't get angry of nothing
		
Click to expand...

That was my first thought!!


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 18, 2017)

dufferman said:



			No, you're right. You don't need to practice flop shots, pitches, chips, breaking putts, draws, fades, etc on your HOME course. Just on AWAY courses!
		
Click to expand...

As much as NobDad or whatever his name is has p*ssed me off on his thread, 9holes in a hour is 100% doable with a buggy. He would practice shots from all different angles because he'd been doing it on the practice ground/range all morning/afternoon.

its all symantics but why is there any reason to disbelieve hank Haney? Clearly it's an approximate. But I walked 18 holes in 1hr 45 on Saturday and hit 2 balls from most tees!


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 18, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			32 posts into a forum and you try and push someone away who has just joined.
I personally enjoy reading about people's efforts to improve at golf, most of us (clearly not you as you sound like a bit of a c*ck) are in this together with one common goal - to get better. 

If you don't want to read it then don't read it, it's like telling someone who starts their own business - it's been done before. 

The ironic thing is, you've commented more times on this thread than anyone else. A forum is about discussion and encouragement. If it doesn't suit you leave.
		
Click to expand...

he's not pushing anyone. he's as entitled to his opinion  against boring blogs as your are for them  .


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 18, 2017)

Snelly said:



			To the OP, I would say that if you are off 18 now and you have a full time job and a young family then your chances of achieving your goal of scratch golf are very slim indeed.   Getting to Category 1 would be unlikely in my view and the distance from 5 to 0 is about the same as 18 to 5, if not harder. 

Good luck with it.  

In terms of the replies, I also think you'd be better off keeping your powder dry until you've got close to your goal (never then!).   I know someone well who said after taking golf up, he'd be off single figures within a year.  He was a fabulous sportsman, representing England for many years in his chosen pursuit and felt that his innate understanding of sporting excellence would give him a fast track to good golf.  

If anything, he has got worse over the past two years, is now off 17, is painfully slow, obsessed with technical swing thoughts and has as much chance of single figure golf as you do of reaching scratch.   Sod all.
		
Click to expand...



It's good that you think he has sod all chance.  That vindicates his decision to go public with it, with people being convinced he can't.
One assumes he knows what he's taking on - his coach has good credentials and I suspect more thought has gone into this one might be aware of.
Most likely he's only going to use your negativity to boost his determination.

I'm not sure what his "real" starting point is though, he says he's 20 now, but is that his first handicap?
How long has he been playing?  What's the background?
Had a quick look at the blog and didn't see anything about that.

I'm hoping he makes massive progress and gets to single figures by the end of the year...
If he got from 20 to scratch inside 3 years I'd personally tip my hat - standing ovation.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			As much as NobDad or whatever his name is has p*ssed me off on his thread, 9holes in a hour is 100% doable with a buggy. He would practice shots from all different angles because he'd been doing it on the practice ground/range all morning/afternoon.

its all symantics but why is there any reason to disbelieve hank Haney? Clearly it's an approximate. But I walked 18 holes in 1hr 45 on Saturday and hit 2 balls from most tees!
		
Click to expand...

I agree

I can quit comfortably play 9 holes at my place in an hour or just under and that not taking a buggy. A mate and I went round the 9 hole course twice on Sunday in Under 1.20 mins as well, each playing 3 or 4 balls per hole and buggering around on chip shots and bunkers as well in


----------



## Dasit (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck mate

Should be much more achievable using the US handicap system, so if UK changes I reckon you can do it.


----------



## Scozzy (Jan 18, 2017)

Just joined a few days ago guys,enjoying it  I must say,you've had me laughing a few times on this thread....
So anyway,wish the guy luck and then ignore at your leisure is surely the easiest way to go?
Im sceptical too but whatever ,I hope he does it!
Item 2.
9 holes in an hr is easy done on foot,a piece of cake in a buggy.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2017)

twenty2scratch said:



			Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on here so dont go nuts if this is the wrong place - just let me know and i'll move it.

anyway....

Since December I have been documenting my personal journey from a handicap of 20.1 to hopefully being a scratch golfer.  No time limit set.  I have hired a PGA Tour coach, Damian Taylor, got myself a gym programme and dedicating early morning sessions to getting it done.  Changing course to be closer to home (hope to be joining Prestbury in Cheshire)...basically everything I can think of. 

Would be really grateful for you to check out my site - twenty2scratch.com and be in touch on social media...

Instagram - Twenty2Scratch
Twitter - @twenty2scratch
Facebook - Twenty2Scratch

Thanks everyone!

Tam
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the madness!!!!!!!!!!! As you can see blogs are marmite on here. I have one (see my signature at the bottom) and while my goals are far less aspirational than yours, and single figures are all I want, I admire you for setting the bar so high. I'll follow your progress on the blog and twitter with interest



GreggerKBR said:



			It's good that you think he has sod all chance.  That vindicates his decision to go public with it, with people being convinced he can't.
One assumes he knows what he's taking on - his coach has good credentials and I suspect more thought has gone into this one might be aware of.
Most likely he's only going to use your negativity to boost his determination.

I'm not sure what his "real" starting point is though, he says he's 20 now, but is that his first handicap?
How long has he been playing?  What's the background?
Had a quick look at the blog and didn't see anything about that.

I'm hoping he makes massive progress and gets to single figures by the end of the year...
If he got from 20 to scratch inside 3 years I'd personally tip my hat - standing ovation.
		
Click to expand...

A very good post sir. I get the same old snidey comments from the same old faces on here. So boring, so predictable and no-one is ever forced to read what I write or even believe that I can even reach my own personal target. I write it as I find it a) cathartic as someone who is a frustrated writer anyway, b) enjoyable and simply something I enjoy doing and c) perhaps more importantly knowing it still irks people, it's a fantastic motivational tool for the moment I get to nine and can simply stick a metaphoric two fingers to the doubters and knockers. Even if I never do, it's not going to be for lack of trying and I'm going to enjoy the process and the trying


----------



## Craigg (Jan 18, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			Another one and another one

So you play golf and you want to be Scratch, so that puts you in a group of a few million 
Why should we particularly care?  I cannot understand why anyone would follow a random bloke doing what 60million golfers are currently or have currently tried to do.

I am personally beyond bored with these daft attempts that are nothing more than an exercise in failure whilst asking for attention.
 How about you get to scratch, document it and then publish how you go there, actually i know the answer, you want a bit of a following on social media for some reason and your look at me factor is strong.  It will take years to get done and the odds are around 250 to 1 and most that do get there take up the game young and are cat 1 in their early to mid teens.

It is X FACTOR syndrome, i may not be good simon but i will work really hard and get there

How about my blog

I am going to become PLUS 10 follow my progress at plus10cosscratchsucks.com i will be writing about it, trying to get onto courses free, hoping to score some equipment gratis and will ultimately tell you why i failed, just be clear it is all about what i plan to do and it has nothing to do with actual achievements, p.s. i am not special in anyway i just want the attention.. follow me on my journey even though you are on your own
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2017)

To depress everyone I play golf with this guy and his 12 year old son plays off 4

hats off to him


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2017)

I think people writing these blogs aim a bit short. If it is possible to go from chopper to scratch within a reasonable time frame, then you are doing yourself down. Why stop? Set higher sights. Reach for the stars and if you fail, you might reach the moon. I am thinking a minimum of two majors. The Masters can't be that hard, it is a glorified invitational after all, and the PGA is an end of season jolly. That would be a blog worth reading.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 18, 2017)

Not a popular opinion it would seem but I'm one who thinks these type of blogs are nonsense. Want to get to scratch from 18 or whatever? Great, go do it, don't bore the world along the way.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck to the OP, nothing wrong with setting a stretch goal and no reason it can't be achieved regardless of starting age. 

As others have alluded, getting to single figures isn't that difficult if you have the motivation, time to practice and a modicum of ability but pushing on through cat 1 to scratch is a real challenge. Often in these blogs I think there's a naivety about a high handicapper who hasn't quite appreciated how exponentially harder it gets to keep coming down as your handicap reduces. That said, I've seen some take those last few shots off quickly in a season so it can be done.


----------



## El Diablo (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck with the quest, if that trackman picture I saw on the website was you carrying the driver 275+ then you certainly have the potential and given good practice, the coaching you have planned, plenty of comps I would not be surprised to see single figures this year.

Hope it goes well for you, will drop into the blog and check your progress from time to time.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 18, 2017)

El Diablo said:



			Good luck with the quest, if that trackman picture I saw on the website was you carrying the driver 275+ then you certainly have the potential and given good practice, the coaching you have planned, plenty of comps I would not be surprised to see single figures this year.

Hope it goes well for you, will drop into the blog and check your progress from time to time.
		
Click to expand...

For 18 hc to be over 300+, stop practising that and start practising on approach play and/or short game, cos something doesn't add up?


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 19, 2017)

3565 said:



			For 18 hc to be over 300+, stop practising that and start practising on approach play and/or short game, cos something doesn't add up?
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, although hitting it long requires accuracy there's no doubt you have to strike it good and put it in the right place to go low.
But Tam has got pics of himself working hard on short game on the blog.  Using the putting template etc.
He's going to achieve a lot if he can take it to the course under pressure.

I played against a chap who was off 21 in the h/c k/o last year who hits it seriously long.  I was 4-up with 4 to play and lost on the 19th, he was -3 under for those 5 holes and I was giving him 3 shots, he went on a hot streak and put it in the right places - and that's how you put a good score together.
I was (still am) a bit gutted but pleased for him, it was pretty good and I couldn't keep pace with him and get a half - always next time!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			To depress everyone I play golf with this guy and his 12 year old son plays off 4

hats off to him
		
Click to expand...

This was my original point at the start of the thread. Good luck to the guy, absolutely no harm in trying (although personally I'm not interested in reading about it) but getting to scratch is a fantastic achievement and very few people who take up the game a bit later in life actually achieve it. His son has a very good chance though!


----------



## twenty2scratch (Jan 19, 2017)

The amazing thing about modern media is you decide what you follow and dont follow.  If people love doing it - and enjoy the creative side of it - I hope there are millions of blogs.  Good on them.  If it makes them happy they win regardless of if they get their target.


----------



## twenty2scratch (Jan 19, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			It's good that you think he has sod all chance.  That vindicates his decision to go public with it, with people being convinced he can't.
One assumes he knows what he's taking on - his coach has good credentials and I suspect more thought has gone into this one might be aware of.
Most likely he's only going to use your negativity to boost his determination.

I'm not sure what his "real" starting point is though, he says he's 20 now, but is that his first handicap?
How long has he been playing?  What's the background?
Had a quick look at the blog and didn't see anything about that.

I'm hoping he makes massive progress and gets to single figures by the end of the year...
If he got from 20 to scratch inside 3 years I'd personally tip my hat - standing ovation.
		
Click to expand...


To be fair that is a great point.  I will put up a background page on the blog to fill people in.


----------



## twenty2scratch (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for the interest everyone good and bad.  It isnt a look at me thing.  It started as an experiment to get to grips with running a blog, using social media tools and getting to know how to link all these up and seeing how organic growth is achieved.  The best way to do that is pic a topic that you love - golf.  So after winning a national amateur tournament off 22 last year I decided that I can be better and that will be my topic.   Iwanttogetalowerhandicap.com wasnt very catchy so twenty2scratch was born in December and away we go.  I dont care if 10 people take notice or 10 million.  Its more fun if 10 million do and I will also retire a social media millionaire - however thats not the goal.  The goal is to get better at golf, get better at writing and get better at social media.


----------



## twenty2scratch (Jan 19, 2017)

New About Me posted for those who cared - https://twenty2scratch.com/about-me/


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 19, 2017)

Good luck in Dubai, would absolutely love to go out there and play golf. Mere's a fantastic place to play golf too, had a work social event there last year and loved it. The 18th is a hell of a hole, especially when the pin is right at the back of the green.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 19, 2017)

twenty2scratch said:



			New About Me posted for those who cared - https://twenty2scratch.com/about-me/

Click to expand...

Ha-Ha!  Small world... I qualified for the BMW final at St Andrews, but it was on my wedding day!
Made 5 birdies on the back at Grove to qualify!  And I was drinking!  LOL

You got lucky... I would definitely have won the final 
Congratulations fella, hope Dubai goes well for you.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 19, 2017)

Does sound a very cool tournament. How did you go about entering? Can anyone enter?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2017)

so you are an absolute bandit then judging the wins 

hope you have forwarded the cards to your clubs Handicap sec for handicap adjustment :rofl::rofl:


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Does sound a very cool tournament. How did you go about entering? Can anyone enter?
		
Click to expand...

Your club would need a local BMW dealer to sponsor a qualifier.
Sadly we've lost our sponsor...


----------



## twenty2scratch (Jan 19, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			so you are an absolute bandit then judging the wins 

hope you have forwarded the cards to your clubs Handicap sec for handicap adjustment :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I went from 22 to 20 then to 17.7 based basically on these two rounds of golf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2017)

twenty2scratch said:



			I went from 22 to 20 then to 17.7 based basically on these two rounds of golf 

Click to expand...

? Your club cut you on the scores or the comp is a HC qualifier ?


----------



## twenty2scratch (Jan 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? Your club cut you on the scores or the comp is a HC qualifier ?
		
Click to expand...

After the win in St Andrews I went from 22 to 20.1 then that was the last competitive round I played.  Then last couple of weeks I was cut from 20.1 to 17.7 based on an annual review of my play apparently.  Im happy though thats the plan!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2017)

twenty2scratch said:



			After the win in St Andrews I went from 22 to 20.1 then that was the last competitive round I played.  Then last couple of weeks I was cut from 20.1 to 17.7 based on an annual review of my play apparently.  Im happy though thats the plan!
		
Click to expand...

So the comp at St Andrews was a qualifier and good work from the Committee by adjusting you at AR - and also well done for the win and good luck in dubai


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2017)

twenty2scratch said:



			I went from 22 to 20 then to 17.7 based basically on these two rounds of golf 

Click to expand...

only two shots, i would have cut you 10 at least


----------



## Lump (Jan 19, 2017)

Good luck, but I'm not sure you grasp how hard it is to get to scratch. Even with limitless money it's not a given you'll get there.
Getting to Cat2 is easy enough, Cat1 requires a good chunk of natural ability and lots of practice. Pushing down in Cat1 to anything like scratch is so so tough. Its not just about how good your golf is, but how strong you are mentally.


----------



## twenty2scratch (Jan 20, 2017)

Lump said:



			Good luck, but I'm not sure you grasp how hard it is to get to scratch. Even with limitless money it's not a given you'll get there.
Getting to Cat2 is easy enough, Cat1 requires a good chunk of natural ability and lots of practice. Pushing down in Cat1 to anything like scratch is so so tough. Its not just about how good your golf is, but how strong you are mentally.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been playing for 3 years properly and gone from 22 to 18!  I get it!  Its just a blog


----------



## Lump (Jan 20, 2017)

twenty2scratch said:



			Ive been playing for 3 years properly and gone from 22 to 18!  I get it!  Its just a blog
		
Click to expand...

3 years to get to 18 from 22?! Just simple math says your trip to a "possible" scratch handicap will take more than a decade at that rate.
As I said, good luck with your journey... you're going to need it.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 20, 2017)

Lump said:



			3 years to get to 18 from 22?! Just simple math says your trip to a "possible" scratch handicap will take more than a decade at that rate.
As I said, good luck with your journey... you're going to need it.
		
Click to expand...

not full picture - might be best if you read the blog if you can spare a moment


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 20, 2017)

Lump said:



			3 years to get to 18 from 22?! Just simple math says your trip to a "possible" scratch handicap will take more than a decade at that rate.
As I said, good luck with your journey... you're going to need it.
		
Click to expand...

A decade, that's a lot of golf he gets to play. Lucky ba*****!. Twenty2scratch, hope you enjoy the challenge and playing around with social media.


----------



## twenty2scratch (Feb 28, 2017)

Morning guys,

Update on this - there is a lot more content now on social media and on the site from the last month of playing.  I have the World Final of the BMW Golf Cup International (http://www.bmw-golfsport.com/en/tournaments/bmw-golf-cup-international/home/series.html) next week in Dubai so there has been a lot of focus on that with another blog post due tomorrow evening looking at the last week of prep with the coach and getting things ready.  I also have a place on the Trilby Tour coming up later this year.

Now the site has 4000 people following on Facebook and around 1700 on Instagram.

Those links again if you would like to follow:

Twenty2Scratch.com
www.instagram.com/twenty2scratch
www.facebook.com/twenty2scratch
www.twitter.com/twenty2scratch

Cheers guys


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Feb 28, 2017)

Just seen the website! I think its a brilliant idea! I'm going to add it on my Facebook and keep track! I really like the idea! Best of luck to you! 
I've always thought about getting up at 6 and going to practice field early morning - but I just can't get up in the morning to do it - might try again this year! we'll see!


----------

